# Cheap hotel in Bristol?



## MBV (Jun 26, 2012)

I am going to gig in November and like the idea of having a few beers and staggering back to a hotel rather than driving back sober.

It could do with being close ish to Queen's Road, Bristol, Avon, BS8 1QE and have parking . Late rooms suggests the Washington for £35 for the night or there is Travelodge for a tenner more. Any suggestions?


----------



## barabrith (Jun 26, 2012)

There's a good YHA hostel by the harbourside and the Travelodge isn't too far from Queen's Road. There's also couchsurfing? http://www.couchsurfing.org


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2012)

The RockNBowl motel over The Lanes, or The Full Moon backpacker hostel, might be an economical option if you don't mind sleeping in a dorm.

http://rocknbowlmotel.com/rates.html
http://www.fmbristol.co.uk/


----------



## Geri (Jun 26, 2012)

The Washington looks best location wise. The Travelodge is by the harbourside, although that's not too much of a walk (and it's downhill). There is an Ibis there too which is supposed to be pretty cheap and not too bad. Don't know if it has parking.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2012)

Or just make friends with some students at the gig and stay at theirs.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 26, 2012)

The YHA is great in the centre - really nice. There's half decent underground parking just opposite under the new development there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2012)

I was amazed to find out that the YHA is licensed.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 26, 2012)

Quite a few of them are nowadays I think. Table license perhaps, can't remember.


----------



## MBV (Jun 26, 2012)

Thing with YHA is I'd have to pay to join.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't think so - iirc you get it a bit cheaper without membership but afaik there's no required membership these days.

Although I could well be wrong about this of course.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 5, 2012)

If you can stay in the Washington for £35 then I would.


----------



## joeogsmith (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitley stay at the Washington, I've been there before and the Breakfast is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.cliftonhotels.com/bristolhotels/washington/bed-and-breakfast-bristol/


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 11, 2012)

big eejit said:


> If you can stay in the Washington for £35 then I would.


 
All kinds of this.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jul 12, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Don't think so - iirc you get it a bit cheaper without membership but afaik there's no required membership these days.
> 
> Although I could well be wrong about this of course.


spot on. 3 quid a night more for non-members, most places have a license. fond memories of working in one in the brecon beacons serving gwnt y ddraig cider!


----------



## MBV (Oct 30, 2012)

Ignore - can't work out how to delete post.

(Was asking for an opinion on a hotel that is now fully booked.)


----------



## MBV (Nov 1, 2012)

Staying at the Rodney


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2012)

joeogsmith said:


> Definitley stay at the Washington, I've been there before and the Breakfast is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.cliftonhotels.com/bristolhotels/washington/bed-and-breakfast-bristol/


 
This could be an option for me, I keep meaning to have a weekend in bristol, but have never found anywhere brilliantly cheap to stay.

I dont really do dorms/sofas etc.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2012)

Worth searching for spaces in Travelodge in Mitchell's Lane (near Temple Meads) if the more central budget hotels are full up (we stayed there on Saturday, on the latest of our very frequent Bristol visits). The YHA wasn't that cheap when we stayed there a couple of summers back..


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2012)

is thats out of town a bit?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 19, 2012)

sim667 said:


> is thats out of town a bit?


no


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes it's quite central sim, about seven mins walk from Temple Meads station on your way from the station into town. And no more than 10 minutes walk from the hotel to the centre.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2012)

joeogsmith said:


> Definitley stay at the Washington, I've been there before and the Breakfast is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.cliftonhotels.com/bristolhotels/washington/bed-and-breakfast-bristol/


 
Looks brilliant! I might go there just for the breakfast


----------



## Adam Norris (Nov 20, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend the travelodge or YHA, I had a few mates come visit  at uni and they complained about the cheap mattresses in both when they came up. Should've got them to pay me to sleep on my floor! They'd have moaned less


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2012)

Bring back National Service


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 20, 2012)

Adam Norris said:


> I wouldn't recommend the travelodge or YHA, I had a few mates come visit at uni and they complained about the cheap mattresses in both when they came up. Should've got them to pay me to sleep on my floor! They'd have moaned less


 
Kinnell man, Travelodge is a cheap crashing zone and nothing more. You get what you pay for, and for what you pay (at the more bargain advance rate especially), it's more than adequate


----------



## louisekendall (May 21, 2013)

I second the Washington - they also have a cafe down the road (http://www.caffeclifton.co.uk) which you get guest discount on. Breakfast and proper coffee is the best start to the day!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Looks brilliant! I might go there just for the breakfast


 
Bit presumptuous, sticking those hash browns at the front of the plate like that. Makes me feel queasy.

And is that a sprig of parsley on the tomato?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bit presumptuous, sticking those hash browns at the front of the plate like that. Makes me feel queasy.
> 
> And is that a sprig of parsley on the tomato?


or is it half an orange ?


----------

